# timber companies



## pacfrog (Oct 19, 2004)

anyone know of  any timber companies that have hunting land for lease in georgia?besides plumcreek and temple forest.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 19, 2004)

Go to www.timberlandresource.net ,they have 2 tracts that says make offer.


----------

